# resetting toilet after new tile installed



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

So before anyone can say boo! my wife had some tile installed downstairs which includes the bathroom. I've replace the old rusty flange mounting bolts and purchased a new thicker wax ring seal to account for the additional depth created because the tile raised the floor compared to the original vinyl flooring. Just when I was about to put on the ring I noticed I forgot about the sealant around the circumfrunce between the floor and toilet base. OK, now I have the plumbers putty and new wax ring. Is this wax mounting, plumbing putty placement easy or difficult. What should I be looking out for so I dont have water on the floor AGAIN?. I think I had the wax ring on backwards and the OLD one at that. How do you know which direction to to orient the new wax ring? Do I need to use putty anywhere else?? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

so.... where did you set the new flange? 

1. bottom of flange to sub floor?

2. Shimmed under flange so flange top is flush with top of finished floor?

3. bottom of flange to top of finished floor?

Where do you plan on using plumbers putty?

oops just re-read your post did you only replace the bolts?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Examine the mounting ring on the floor. You should find a yellowish wax ring about 4 inches in diameter - some have a plastic base. This extended drop is the style you may want to use.


* Occasionally the ring will stick to the toilet base. If it does, tip the toilet over and pull the wax ring loose from the base. (Be ready with towels or rags.) Be sure this area is clean. (Paint stir stick or wood shim to scrape old wax... do this on old spread out newspaper .. easy clean up)
*


Set your new commode bolts into position.
Place the new wax ring on the flange on the floor. See the picture on the box. The flat side of the wax ring goes to the flange. Lift the toilet back on the wax ring. ( sight bolt through the holes on the base of the commode.)


* Seal the toilet onto the new ring. This is most easily accomplished by sitting on the toilet and very gently rocking in all directions. This will flatten and conform the wax to the base of the toilet. Install washers and commode bolt nuts. Use care to not over tighten... or you may crack the commode base.*


Connect your water supply line. 


Turn on the water and allow the toilet to fill. Flush and check for leaks. 


 Sometimes you might find two wax rings stacked on top of each other. This is usually found in older homes where floors have been built up over time. You will get a better seal and longer life out of the ring. Most plumbers like the double wax ring trick and not the ones with the plastic extender. I have used the plastic extender wax rings with no problems.
If you feel you must ... after a few days and no leaks... caulk commode base to floor if you want. If your bolts are too long now is the time to cut with bolt cutter and use plumbers putty with the bolt caps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

What are you using the putty for? Dry fit the toilet in place (put the johnny bolts in but don't bolt it down or use a ring). Does the toilet rock? If it doesn't don't worry about sealant. If anything use some pheonseal just for cosmetic purposes.
If it does rock trace the outline of the down with a pencil. Lift the toilet, make up some plaster of paris (leave it thick) and have some water and a large sponge ready. Next put a bead of plaster around the outline. Now put your wax ring on, set the toilet down being careful to put it down straight (you don't want to go twisting it and smearing plaster everywhere) and tighten the bolts then . Wipe up the extra plaster with the sponge try to push the plaster under the bowl, not drag it out while doing it. Cut your bolts, give them a little snug, put the caps on, wait 24 hours, and your bowl should be rock solid.


----------



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I think it will all work out. The putty was for around the outer bottom edge. But now I don't think I will necessarily need it. I need to look at my other toilets in the house and see how they are finished. It's not an old house so this should be pretty straight forward. I'll write back after I finish this small job. Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Shotdown,
A toilet flange ideally goes on top of the finished floor with only the thickness of the flange itself above the finished floor level.
The toilet flange should be bolted to the floor, and the toilet bolted to the flange. I use tapcons on concrete floors and galvanized wood screws on wood floors.
It is best to raise the flange, but if you can't easily (second floor, etc.), then you can use doubled up wax rings as one solution. I use a plain wax ring on the bottom and one with the plastic horn on top. (My upstairs bathroom has had the doubled wax rings since we tiled it in 1998, and we've never had a problem.) I place the rings on the flange and lower the toilet onto it. I either use old nuts or a small gob of old wax ring to hold the toilet bolts upright in place. I always use new bolts when replacing rings.
The toilet should be leveled (with a level across the bowl) with beveled plastic shims made for the purpose, if necessary.
I seal my toilet bases with white tub-and-tile caulk on the the front and sides only. I leave the back open for easy and early leak detection. 
Lots of ways to skin the cat. Make it easy on yourself.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

For the novice, using a double wax seal can be trouble. They have a tendency to slide when the toilet is set. You can buy Extender flanges at Home Centers. They come in various thicknesses to bring the existing flange up to the proper height. The extender flange is connected to the existing flange by using the 4 holes in both the old flange and extender with screws or bolts. As Mike said, sealing all the way around the toilet base will prevent leaks from being apparent until it has done a lot of damage. Leave the back side of the bowl open. Plumbers putty will serve no purpose around the base and since it contains oil, it may leach out and stain the tiles.


----------



## window man (Oct 13, 2007)

*toliet flange*

hi im new to this forum i would like to know how you seal between the old flange and the new flange i installed ceramic tile i had vinyl tile before with new tile toilet rocks and is leaking


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

ok, did u install a new flange on top of the old one?


----------



## window man (Oct 13, 2007)

*resittingtoliet*

im putting the new flange on top of the old one which is metal the new one is plastic im thinking silicone caulk between them and it screws to the old flange with six screws:wink:


----------



## tblock (Jul 1, 2009)

I am new to this forum and i have been repairing an old duplex. The owner tiled the floor and the flange is close to being flush with the new tile. I used a jumbo wax ring and when I set the toilet there is no leak around toilet but when flushed leaks between floors. I have reset the toilet again and still there is a leak. When i removed toilet again the wax ring was not damaged/cracked. The toilet sits fine on the floor when dry fit and does not rock. The flange doses look to be higher on one side than the other. Does the un-levelness of the toilet have anything to do with it leaking?


----------

